# F75 Tour of California Edition?



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this bike? I saw a lady riding one as I was driving to work this morning. I searched online and it seems that they were made in '07 based on a couple of old advertisments I saw on it. Was this a limited production model and were they ever made in a 58 cm frame size? I need to know so I will have an idea of what I'm looking for. I live in So. Cal. Thanks for any info on it.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Does anyone know anything about this bike? I saw a lady riding one as I was driving to work this morning. I searched online and it seems that they were made in '07 based on a couple of old advertisments I saw on it. Was this a limited production model and were they ever made in a 58 cm frame size? I need to know so I will have an idea of what I'm looking for. I live in So. Cal. Thanks for any info on it.


Super rare limited edition bike made for AEG/Tour of CA.

If memory serves, about 200 were made, many going to VIPs. They were not sold at retail.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

We need a Roadbikereview.com Felt Forum edition....Superdave signature, or at least "-SD", included!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like a bike that would take me years to find in my size. I saw two old posting on C-list that had them. No recent ones. Thanks SuperDave! BTW, the RBR Felt sounds like a good idea. They could have your signature in Red on the seat tube or top tube near the head tube.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Found this classified ad while looking up the bike on google. http://www.iclassifieds.com/forsale...0/felt-f75-amgen-toc-2007-road-bike-58cm.html

Not sure if you really are interested or not, but I figured it was worth mentioning that there is one out there for sale.

Cheers


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That is exactly what I'm looking for but it was posted three and a half months ago and I'm in Southern California. I'll see if I can reach them. This could be worth it if they are that rare. Maybe I will start collecting Felts starting with this one. Wait there's one that was for sale in Sacramento too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Found another Tour of California model in Orange County, CA. The price is kinda high but it comes with a Certificate of Authenticity. Too bad it's one size too small.


----------

